
Zimbra to serve email to Comcast customers - aston
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/06/twelve-million-new-customers-for-zimbra-partnership-with-comcast/
======
aston
This is kind of big, I think. I haven't heard of deals of this magnitude
happening with the Google Hosted Services/Gmail stuff.

If more ISP's follow Comcast's example, Zimbra could be in a great situation.

